# Audi R8 Phantom Black Paint Correction Detail



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,

This car was done a month ago it was only one year old (2011) with very little kms on the clock , however the state of the paint was a different story .
I was dull and lifeless it looked more like Grey than Phantom Black Pearl whoever looked after this car had a field day with the buffer, ( especially the bonnet and doors) and a wash brush which inflicted bad scratches !

That's what it looked like . I only had two days to transform this lifeless and dull R8 into a glossy and shiny car again . 
From my original 16 hours which were planned I ended up spending 20 hours ! The only way I could prep and wash this car was with the Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine my bucket turned black that's how much dirt it had on the paint after this laborious and time consuming process was done a claying over which removed a lot of contaminants then Eraser was used to stripe the paint of everything that was on it .

So without further babble on with the detail

In the following photos you will see how bad this car was 50/50 shots and plenty of before's and after's .

Please enjoy !








































































































































Products used to achieve these results



















And these amount of pads were used 







( this was the only polish I used to achieve these results )!

Some work needs to be done here 









Much better now 









The Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer was kept busy all day !









Nice and clean after 









It's showtime ! Sorry no sun shots ( raining all day )

These photos were taken very late at night after the job was done on my last day.














































Please note how the roof has a Carbon Fiber Wrap ( not sure if I like it ) TBH







































































































































Thank you all for looking!

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work Mario and what a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

great work as always Mario :thumb:


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Fantastic:argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Mario :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

These cars are Incredible, best colour as well, can not beat Phantom black, High skilled correction there from yourself as well.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great work as always


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

You gotta love a black Audi R8 :thumb: Great job Mario!!

Faysal


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work mario, as always. Good looking motor that


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Great work mario


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great mario, useful info for a novice like me that you can use 1 polish and different pads to achieve those results.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Racer said:



Great work Mario and what a turnaround :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui, I was happy how it came up with two days work !

Mario



MAXI-MILAN said:



Top work :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Maxi-Milan



AaronGTi said:



great work as always Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Aaron :thumb:



spiros said:



Fantastic:argie:

Click to expand...




DMH-01 said:



Great work there Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you very much Dan :thumb:



tonyy said:



Fantastic work as always:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Tony !



Black Magic Detail said:



very nice mario:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Stevie :thumb:



Miguel Pestana said:



great work as always 

Click to expand...

Thanks Miguel 



Faysal said:



You gotta love a black Audi R8 :thumb: Great job Mario!!

Faysal

Click to expand...

Yes, they do look great Faysal especially when all the paint defects have been removed , it shows it's true colour !



stangalang said:



Nice work mario, as always. Good looking motor that

Click to expand...

G'day Matt, glad you like it mate :thumb:



iowa said:



Great work mario 

Click to expand...

Thanks Buddy :thumb:



Nanolex said:



Great job! :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Florian :thumb:



davec said:



looks great mario, useful info for a novice like me that you can use 1 polish and different pads to achieve those results.

Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, glad you like it buddy ! Yes you can use one polish to achieve some very good results it all depends on the pad choice , machine , and speed of correction all play a part in the end results .

Another factor which I forgot to mention the paint type you are working on single stage, clear over base or nano ceramic paint.

Thank you guys for all your kind comments

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

So great work my friend :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, very nice reflections :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> So great work my friend :thumb:


*Thank you my friend :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

deni2 said:


> Great job, very nice reflections :thumb:.


*Thanks Deni :thumb:*


----------

